

Amazon Awarded Bitcoin-Related Cloud Computing Patent - prattbhatt
http://www.coindesk.com/amazon-awarded-bitcoin-related-cloud-computing-patent/

======
rmason
So Amazon has no plans to accept Bitcoin but that doesn't prevent them from
getting a patent they can use to badger their competitors who do accept it?

~~~
kordless
This isn't just for Bitcoin payments, it's for all user<->provider payment
interactions that occur without a pre-established user account. It's insidious
for any infrastructure services in general. I don't know the crowd here
realizes that.

